# Popping cork & Surf leader (Attempt)



## egonza013 (Apr 21, 2013)

After trolling and gaining bits & pieces of info, i've attempted to make some leaders for the surf. This is my first attempt. Hopefully this'll help others that have had questions on leaders and a chance for myself to get some feedback on how I did. I came across a few issues but tried to improve as best as possible.


----------



## egonza013 (Apr 21, 2013)

Trying to add images now


----------



## egonza013 (Apr 21, 2013)

First one is about a 4 foot leader. Nothing is measured just estimated. I tried to put about 8-12 inches between first crimp with swivel to the 2nd crimp. 2 beads added to stop the weight swivel from going over crimp. 4-6 oz spider. Then about 3ft of leader to a 5/0 circle.

Second I used a H&H popping cork. I used a Cross-Lok snap to connect the 18"ish leader i made with a 5/0 circle hook as well. 200lb test line on both. Aiming to catch trout/red/drum.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

Looks good enough for small shark too me...good job


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

For trout, red and drum, ditch the wire.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## egonza013 (Apr 21, 2013)

ditch what wire?


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

The wire on that float is fine. Ditch the heavey mono tied to the hook and use 30lb test. A popping cork rig can be much simpler than this. Tie on a 5 foot section of 30lb. leader to your main line. Get a weighted float that has a slit and stick and put it on about 3 or 4 feet from the end. Get a #4 treble hook and tie to the end...You are ready to go!


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

I think you did a great job. For popping corks I always use Cajun Thunders... don't know why, but I like them. That shouldn't make much of a difference though.

I like the cork rig you set up. That will be a good rig when using finger mullet and croaker. I've used heavy mono and wire under a popping cork next to someone using fluoro and had the same hookup rate. Unless that water is crystal clear it shouldn't make too much of a difference. 

For shrimp under a cork I like to use 20-30 lb mono under the cork with a small treble like SurfRunner said. If sharks or macks are around they will shred that though.


----------



## egonza013 (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. Is lighter wire preferred simply for visibility? When i went to buy leader material I just went for something heavy thinking higher test would be better. What is the downside of using heavy wire?


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Like you said visibility and also its heavier so it sinks more and won't float and move with the bait. With those redfish leaders you can use pretty heavy mono or leader. No need to go too heavy though. Popping corks I keep it as light as possible for me to be assured that I won't lose a fish. I hate losing fish to cut line and I hate having to walk to the shore when the bite is on to retie.


----------



## CoastalAngler (Jan 27, 2013)

Here's a shot of my 'go to' popping cork rig that I use at Bob Hall Pier.










It's a simple Cajun Thunder or a knockoff of it. Underneath it I have about 3' of 60lb fluorocarbon, that's attached to a small SPRO swivel and some 40 lb single strand (Malin) wire with haywire twists to a 1/0 Gamakatsu Octopus Circle hook. I throw a split shot or two above the swivel connecting the floro to the wire. I fish primarily with live shrimp, but also use croakers, finger mullet, etc.

I use this primarily to target Spanish Mackerel, hence the wire, but have also caught Pompano, Specks, Reds, Jacks, Sheepshead, and Skipjacks on it.

While some folks may think the 60 lb florocarbon is overkill, the ability to fling a large spanish up onto the pier is nice, as you can unhook, rebait, and get back into the action more quickly.

When the Spanish are not around, and I'm targeting 'non-toothy' species, I use 30 lb fluorocarbon and no wire.

Hope it helps.


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

the redfish rig looks good, just one tip is before you crimp the sleeve. pull the end out and melt the mono until you have a small ball, then slide it to the sleeve and crimp. this stops it from pulling through the sleeve.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

ronnie collins said:


> the redfish rig looks good, just one tip is before you crimp the sleeve. pull the end out and melt the mono until you have a small ball, then slide it to the sleeve and crimp. this stops it from pulling through the sleeve.


That's a great tip! Thanks.


----------

